# JD950 Hydraulic control valve leaking



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

The control valve for the hydraulics has a slow leak somewhere leaving a puddle of oil under the value over a weeks time. While trying to locate exactly where the oil is coming from, I noticed that when I removed the plug on the top of the float spool, there is oil sitting under the plug, in the detent. It doesn't come up to the plug and doesn't leak out the top of the spool. Is this normal? Should there be visible oil under the plug? The lift spool is dry under the plug.
There are a couple o-rings at the bottom of the spool. Is it possible the fix is to replace the o-rings or is this more serious and the spool needs replacing? Any insight would be appreciated. If the spool needs replacing, my understanding is the entire control valve will need to be replaced.
Thanks for your insights.

Steve


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If I understand the question, the bottom line is the loader valve is damp under the float spool and the tilt spool remains dry. 

If that is the situation the valve can be inexpensively rebuilt by any competent hydraulic shop.

On the other hand if you are referring to the dual hydraulic connections at the rear, one of which has the option to run hydraulic fluid continuously to a hydraulic implement, if one of those is dripping oil it is due for replacement.


----------



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think we are talking about the same thing. I've attached a couple photos that show moisture (oil) in the float spool and dry on the lift spool. My thought is the float spool needs new o-rings but if the oil is from something more serious than o-rings, then the whole value likely needs replacement?
Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like the loader valve located on the right side of the tractor.

Blow the liquid out with brake cleaner, it looks like water from the photo.

If you are leaking it will be dripping off the bottom of that valve. That valve is also rebuildable.

The usual location of leaks will be the hydraulic fittings connecting to that valve, they work loose over time from the hot oil expanding and contracting the steel fittings and valve body at a different rate.

I would clean and dry everything in the area of the drip, then put paper towel under the valve and let it set until some oil is apparent. Then use a bright light and mirror and look for a wet oil trace on the metal components.


----------



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

RC thanks for the advice. I have a loader on this tractor which I can use to put a little pressure on the fittings. That should expose a leak if there is one.


----------

